# Seafoam stitch "how to"



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

So happy that I found explanation how to knit seafoam stitch. Just on time to knit a beautiful scarf for mom for Mother's day.

http://knithit.com/seafoam-stitch-knitting-pattern/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pattern. I want to try it too.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Seafoam stitch pattern is beautiful and I'm anxious to try it. However, pattern states "you just need to choose the right yarn." Which is?? What yarn do you suggest? Thanks for posting.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a neat pattern. I love working that stitch. Very easy and you end up with a beautiful scarf.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy C. said:


> Seafoam stitch pattern is beautiful and I'm anxious to try it. However, pattern states "you just need to choose the right yarn." Which is?? What yarn do you suggest? Thanks for posting.


If you've never done it before, a smooth yarn and not too fine - DK, sport or worsted. The design might be lost in a variegated yarn, but look lovely in a slowly changing graduated yarn. A fuzzy, fluffy yarn might not be the best for showing off the stitch pattern.

If you've done it before, just use whatever yarn tickles your fancy.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seafoam-scarf-5/people?page=2
This is the link from Ravelry. It shows what yarn others have used to make the scarf.


Judy C. said:


> Seafoam stitch pattern is beautiful and I'm anxious to try it. However, pattern states "you just need to choose the right yarn." Which is?? What yarn do you suggest? Thanks for posting.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link. I really like the design. And, thanks Jessica-Jean for your input.


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

This looks lovely, I am tempted to do a stole in a silky yarn for my DIL


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and the stitch. It really is lovely and looks easy enough I think I could do it.


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

This stitch was one of my first (with my return to knitting). I was grateful that it was so simple and even the cheap variegated yarn that I used, made up very nicely.
I DO love it in that blue that is shown above.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I've just got to try it on my next scarf project. :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Never heard it called seafoam before. 
But it is very pretty.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. Scarf and shawl are beautiful. Look forward to knitting with this pattern.


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks. It looks lovely.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Never heard it called seafoam before.
> But it is very pretty.


I've seen it with an assortment of names for the stitch, but most often is seems to be something sea-theamed, such as wave stitch.

There is absoutely no ruling body to insure that name 'x' is the official and unique name for a particular ordering of stitches. It's screwed up enough just amongst those of us who - allegedly - speak English. When you're going back and forth between English and any other language, all names are up for grabs!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you Jessica-Jean. Can always count on you!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Jinx, this was helpful. I think I'll start with a solid color.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful stitch, thank you :-D


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

Pretty stitch. I hope you mom loves the shawl.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

A very beautiful stitch. Thanks for the link.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

It's easy to knit. Really enjoyed working it. I will recommended it to people wanting to practice wrapped stitches.


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful! Very pretty stitch and the site overall.


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

That is so beautifully delicate and feminine.
I use to have a sweater knitted on different needle sizes, yarn thickness; in rainbow colors & seafoam stitch / garter stitch combination. It was "the sweater" that will catch everyone's eyes.

It was knitted by my mom. Now I can learn this pretty stitch too.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Just finished a cowl in this stitch.


----------

